# Gluing Concrete ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If one were to do a large casting of a bridge in one pour. But there were two forms of mirror image. 

What would you use to Join the two halves together?

Concrete Glue? 

JJ


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

How about liquid nails* or they do make a cement for retaining walls. I think any kind of outdoor consruction cement would work..*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How about Mortor?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Liquid Nails, be sure it's the "Heavy Duty" version for exterior use


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

SRW glue from any masonry place. Its what we use for gluing together block walls on a landscape. Lowes and HD also carry a similar glue but it does not hold as well.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Polyurethane foam in a can. It will expand beyond the two pieces to be glued, but just clean the excess off with a wire brush when it cures.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Try this stuff. I found it at Lowes.











It works great and is waterproof. I used it to build this concrete block wall about 5 years ago. Nothing has shown any signs of deterioration.












Doc


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

pictures of this bridge please!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 19 Nov 2011 11:36 AM 
pictures of this bridge please! 




I have not done it yet.

My Idea is to take a 4 x 8 ft sheet of plywood and build forms on it

Should look something like a mouse maze. 


The shape something like the bridge over Hoover Dam.

I am planing ahead. for a expansion of my RR once I get the car barns done. 

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd use mortar with extra portland cement in it...or concrete block adhesive. If you go with mortar, make it buttery.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ . Please build me a 40' curved one about 3-4 foot tall while you are at it


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish some of these heavy duty construction adhesives were available in small squeeze tubes. You can't effectively seal the big "caulk"-type tubes, and they go bad quickly once opened. There are a lot of small projects that would benefit from these adhesives.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If you buy the smaller size caulking you can use the large wire nuts to seal the tube back up. I do that with silicone and such.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I built an aqueduct in many pours, using plywood as molds. I put holes in the plywood so that rebar could attach to the next section after setting. For added measure, you could brush on some concrete adhesive but not really necessary if the rebar extends from section to section. Here's a pretty pool video of the aqueduct and canal taken bout week ago 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1pDFELxjvk 

used corner bead for "rebar" as it doesn't rust

DaveV


----------

